# Thoughts on the USS Scorpion?



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey guys(and gals). I hope everyone is doing well, it's been awhile since I've been active on the forum. In between job searching and house projects, I've spent some time reading Norman Polmar's book on the USS Thresher. Reading about what happened to the sub led me to do a quick search on the USS Scorpion, the only other nuclear submarine the US lost. I've read that there are multiple theories as to why the Skipjack-class sub was lost, ranging from a torpedo malfunction to possibly being sunk by the Soviets. I'm curious as to what other members of the forum think about this, are there any particular theories that stand out?


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 16, 2012)

Giant squid...


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 16, 2012)

I think the hot run of a torpedo on the Scorpion is the only cause of the loss. I just can't accept the Soviets would have risked an escalation of events, if they had shot a torpedo at it.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm more inclined to believe that too Syscom. I seen a few published works about the Soviet angle, but I believe they're grasping at straws. I was eyeballing one book though, have you heard of Silent Steel?


----------



## davebender (Jul 27, 2012)

I agree.

However that doesn't mean it was sunk by torpedo malfunction. There could have been some reason which caused the sub to dive below crush depth. We will never know for sure as the wreckage is too deep to examine in detail.


----------

